# Got a production number today!



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Not long now


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

when?


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks like the first week in January. It'll be one of the first with LSD off the line


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

any luck with the anthracite headliner?


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

atyclb said:


> any luck with the anthracite headliner?


Yes, of course


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Yes, of course


great!


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

atyclb said:


> great!




Don't know if you'd seen this http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69307&&

BTW, I was a gnat's azz away from getting an Elise before buying the MCS. Lotus wouldn't let me pick up a US spec car here in Europe, so ...


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Looks like the first week in January. It'll be one of the first with LSD off the line


You gonna take that to the Ring first, or the Bimmer? (or both  )


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Dirtboy said:


> You gonna take that to the Ring first, or the Bimmer? (or both  )


Who says I can only take one of them?


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Who says I can only take one of them?


bet you'll have to fight your wife for the mini... :rofl:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Dirtboy said:


> bet you'll have to fight your wife for the mini... :rofl:


Nah, I'll let her drive it up there for me! LOL


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dirtboy said:


> bet you'll have to fight your wife for the mini... :rofl:


Hehehe.

Congrats Steve. Hope to see you at the 'Ring with the MINI :bigpimp:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> Congrats Steve. Hope to see you at the 'Ring with the MINI :bigpimp:


Thanks (from my wife of course  ) It will be there ... she's already like "you're going to take it to the Ring aren't you?" Me -


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Me -


:bustingup :bustingup

That'll make a great 'Ring car. :thumbup:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Got my VIN today


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

It's at the dealer


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

we gotta go for a ride, bouy!!


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Dirtboy said:


> we gotta go for a ride, bouy!!


I should be able to pick it up Friday as long as the get the JCW kit in early this week. Let's just hope it's not snowing on Friday!


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

///ACS330Ci said:


> I should be able to pick it up Friday as long as the get the JCW kit in early this week. Let's just hope it's not snowing on Friday!


hey, snow can be fun too!


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Dirtboy said:


> hey, snow can be fun too!


 True dat, but I think we can have more fun in it if it ain't snowin' 

So, you want to run up to the Nürburgring on Saturday and take a look around and see what's up with the construction? I'll need to get some running in miles on this thang and I can't think of a better way


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

tic tic tic ...


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Here's a daylight shot ...


----------

